# 4 Missouri Acres with Owner Financing



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Definite possible owner financing with small down and buyer friendly terms on this 4 acres m/l with two older single wide mobiles on property. One is in fair condition and livable, the other probably not but good for storage, animals, etc, or fix up to rent. Well & electric on property. About 8 miles north of Cabool, MO on pavement. $45,000 Call Terry Coats, Kelly Real Estate 417-926-9150 or see our website www.Kelly-Sold.com


----------

